# NJ Cigar Festival / The Cigar Smoker project



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Cigar industry is blooming &#8230; period. Not only we are seeing quality products out on the market but cigar smokers and aficionados can now discuss those products in-person with manufacturers. On Sunday, 03APR2011, that opportunity presented itself in New Jersey. Riverfront Stadium, the home of the Newark Bears was the home of the 1st New Jersey Cigar Festival. David Mallow, mastermind behind this project and the owner of Barrister cigar shop, despite questionable weather and last minute obstacles, was able to pull of a pretty good event. In reference to manufacturers, one was able to chat with few of the heavy hitters in the cigar industry: Miami Cigar & Company; Alec Bradley; Drew Estate; Joya de Nicaragua; Reinado; Rocky Patel; Los Blancos; Maraya; Martin Family; Villiger; Xikar as well as CRA; The Guayabera Lady; The Metropolitan Society; Smoke N Lounge. _


Please check out additional summary and photographs on cigarphoto.net
.
.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Jay, thanks for the photos!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice coverage and some great pictures


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome work!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you guys ! Much appreciated.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jay check out the thread Dave posted about covering cigar events for Puff, may be something you would enjoy.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice job Jay!


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

jerseyjay said:


> Please check out additional summary and photographs on cigarphoto.net
> .
> .


 sound like it was a good time


----------

